# New Car, Second Hand TT



## SuzyQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Changed my 16 year old purple automatic 1.4 Corsa that I'd had from new for a 6 year old TT 3.2 V6 Quattro DSG in Jan. Talk about from one extreme to another!! Think it's great so far... just hope I feel the same when it needs a service, new brakes, tyres etc.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Congrats Suzie...pot some pics. Hope you enjoy driving it!


----------



## SuzyQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Will do. All my photos appear too big in size to upload.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

welcome SuzyQ, register with www.photobucket.com, its free and really easy to put your pics into your posts


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Suzy, welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## SuzyQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Glen... your car looks remarkably like mine.Has Maritius Blue become Denim Blue?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Suzy 8)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

SuzyQ said:


> Changed my 16 year old purple automatic 1.4 Corsa that I'd had from new for a 6 year old TT 3.2 V6 Quattro DSG in Jan. Talk about from one extreme to another!! Think it's great so far... just hope I feel the same when it needs a service, new brakes, tyres etc.


Welcome to here. Dont fret. You joined a wonderful forum. Look out for Awesome or Vagcheck, or 4Rings or the TTShop they are recommended by users from all over the UK. Find which one is nearer to you. I came over from Switzerland to get a solid service et al work by 4Rings. All the above have a great reputation and trustable. Look after your car, check to see if the gear oil was changed and everything is up to date. You should be fine. Lovely car enjoy! 
Plesae add your self to this topic of other V6 owners http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161580 click here,

 Cheers


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## SuzyQ (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks. Nice to be part of a friendly car forum.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi SuziQ 
Welcome to the world of the TT!  
Bought mine the same time as you.
Were are you from?
Wendy


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

